# Tenacity and speedzone weed question



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello guys wonder which one to use to get rid of this eye sore in my lawn .. thanks


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

T-Zone if you want a 3 way, or straight Tryclopyr. Regardless of what you use, it's the Tryclopyr you need for clover.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

zackroof said:


> T-Zone if you want a 3 way, or straight Tryclopyr. Regardless of what you use, it's the Tryclopyr you need for clover.


Thanks for the info does it get rid of those white looking flowers too?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Those are the flower part of the clover plant. Is one weed.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Those are the flower part of the clover plant. Is one weed.


Gotcha :thumbup:







Will those 2 liquids also kill this also ..? Thanks in advance


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Yup, it should. Looks like some kind of ground ivy which is another key target for Tryclopyr. And if not, T-Zone has 2,4D which is good for most things Tryclopyr isn't.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

:thumbup:


zackroof said:


> Yup, it should. Looks like some kind of ground ivy which is another key target for Tryclopyr. And if not, T-Zone has 2,4D which is good for most things Tryclopyr isn't. :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought that was plantain? And considered a sign of compaction issues.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I thought that was plantain? And considered a sign of compaction issues.


Plantain 😂 .. I started using bio/stems this year hopefully I'll see a difference (Air 8)


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major

Gypsum seemed to help my compacted clay, but that doesn't mean it will help all Clay's, and as of last fall I am playing with Air8 as well. My compaction weeds are on the decline plantain, black medic, dandelions in particular, still have a bit of clover, have used no herbicides this year but that is because I injured myself and not up to the backpack sprayer. So I see the reduction in weeds as a great sign I am on the right track.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major
> 
> Gypsum seemed to help my compacted clay, but that doesn't mean it will help all Clay's, and as of last fall I am playing with Air8 as well. My compaction weeds are on the decline plantain, black medic, dandelions in particular, still have a bit of clover, have used no herbicides this year but that is because I injured myself and not up to the backpack sprayer. So I see the reduction in weeds as a great sign I am on the right track.


👍 thanks again


----------

